# Difference



## celtic bhoy (May 20, 2004)

I have been a Tae Kwon Do student for 3 years but I have grown increasingly unhappy with the style of late. Or should I say style of teaching.

Too much sport and not martial application.

Anyway I was thinking of switching to Karate but have since discovered that there is a Tang Soo Do club in my area.

Can anyone tell me the difference between Tang Soo do and Tae Kwon Do.
Does Tang Soo Do also have the same obsession with high kicks?


----------



## Moo D (May 21, 2004)

Celtic Bhoy,

There is still an emphasis with High Kicks in Tang Soo Do, however this is balanced out by an equal emphasis on Blocking and hand techniques. Tang Soo Do can be classed as both a Hard and Soft style and is definately an art as opposed to a sport.

The influences in Tang Soo Do allow a more rounded combat skill and Spiritual endeavour as the training both conditions the mind, body and spirit. The main emphasis of the art is to become a more balanced individual within the scheme of things by developing your Weh Gong (external Skills), Neh Gong (Internal Skills) and Shim Gong (Spiritual Skills).

High Kicking is a mjor part of all Korean styles and sets them apart from Japanese and Chinese Styles.

Go along and take a class and see what you think.

Check ou this link to the Uk Tang Soo (Soo Bahk Do) federation.

www.uktsdf.org.uk

Regards,     :asian:


----------



## Moo D (May 21, 2004)

Celtic Bhoy,


Where abouts in the UK are you, as I might be able to direct your to a good TSD club??

Regards


----------



## celtic bhoy (May 21, 2004)

I live in Harwell, Oxfordshire

Best Regards


----------



## Moo D (May 22, 2004)

Celtic Bhoy,

Check out the UKTSDF website, there are several clubs in oxfordshire. The UKTSDF is headed by Kwan Jang Nim Lee, Kang uk (9th dan) so there is a good TSD lineage in this federation.

Regards,


----------



## Shinzu (May 26, 2004)

all styles are different.  even similar styles.... depending on the instructor.  i understand your need for change.  sometimes it is the best thing to do.  just because you decide to switch does not change what you have learned and you knowledge of TSD.

check out the school and see what you think.  venture out beyond that also.  you might stumble upon something greater.  the possibilities are endless. 

best of luck!


----------

